# Phrag. fischeri



## abax (May 27, 2016)

I just bought the above and have been doing some culture
research. I'm a little confused about whether the small
plant should be sitting in rain water or allowed to dry out
a bit. I have the plastic pot it came in sitting inside a clay
pot and a small clay saucer underneath with rain water
about 1/2" deep. Is this set up just not right for fischeri?
Any suggestions from successful fischeri growers will be
deeply appreciated. This lil 'un was way too expensive
to kill!


----------



## Stone (May 28, 2016)

I don't know about fischeri but I do know I had a few small plants of besseae which I kept wet and they all rotted, then I got some more and just treat them like everything else (water when dry) and they are growing perfectly well. So that's gotta tell you something....


----------



## JAB (Jun 3, 2016)

Abax
I was waiting in hopes someone MUCH more qualified than I would chime in and offer something, but I guess not. So I will share my experience and what little I know. 
Due to a funny miscommunication I ended up with a fischeri in lieu of the Jason Fisher I was aiming for (note to all with cell phones.... proof read prior to hitting send, and never rely on auto correct for a damn thing!) from Piping Rock. Though it is a pink species I kept it to see what happens. 
I placed mine in the terrarium in an effort to keep it a bit warmer and more humid then the rack by the window. 2' T-5's above the terrarium. Nothing special feed wise...I use MSU fert every other feed, along with kelp max and innocucor once a month. 
After about two months she spit out a spike and gave me a gorgeous flower! Thus far she seems to be well with a new growth coming forth. I have a tendency to be heavy handed water wise which is good for phrags, but I noticed she has been awful dry since I transplanted so I have been more diligent about watering. I also just moved her to the window for the summer. Will see how she does. 

Hope this helps.
Jake


----------



## MaryPientka (Jun 3, 2016)

I wishing you luck with this beautiful species. I didn't do too well with mine. I'm hoping to learn from the replies to your post.


----------



## abax (Jun 4, 2016)

Thank you JAB. I think the fischeri is warm and humid
enough and it seems to be adapting to my conditions.
I just wonder if it's one of the species Phrags. that don't
particularly like to sit in rain water all the time. It's so
tiny and delicate looking that I worry about treating it
properly. Mine came from Piping Rock as well.

I'll keep looking for the proper conditions for mine Mary.
Maybe we'll both learn something. JAB seems to have The
Touch...so far anyway. JAB I love to see a photo sometime.
Continued good luck with your plant.


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 4, 2016)

Got mine in Aug. 2013 from Popow! Eastern Windowsill of my bedroom with a lot other phrags! So they get sun in the morning when I forget to lower the shutters! Still in the original mix, sitting in a saucer , normally filled with water! At least 1 spike showing up right now on the 6 growths' plant!

=> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38637&highlight=fischeri

Jean


----------



## JAB (Jun 4, 2016)

I have tried to post a pic a bunch of times. This forum is a pain in the arse to post pics!!! 
Send me an email at [email protected] and I can send you one. 

I do not keep it in water, but I check daily and spray if needed.


----------



## PaphLover (Jun 4, 2016)

I just bought a NBS one recently as well. It's so small, it's hard to believe it could bloom next year, but this is my first so I have nothing to compare it to. I have mine in S/H in an east window with my other phrags. So far so good, but fingers crossed! I'll definitely be following this thread.


----------



## abax (Jun 4, 2016)

While I'm sending good vibes to mine, I'll just send them
all around to everyone. Jean, I remember those photos
well and they inspired me to try to find a good fischeri for
collection. I adore that fuzzy little flower!

Mine is sitting in shallow rain water in the original plastic
pot inside a clay pot on the shady side of my Phrag. bench. I've decided not to fertilize it for at least a month
to let it settle in to new conditions. That's all I'm doing
so far.


----------



## John M (Jun 5, 2016)

JAB said:


> This forum is a pain in the arse to post pics!!!



Just post your photo somewhere....anywhere, on the Web. You can use places like Photo Bucket, or your own website, or even another forum if you also post photos to other forums.

Then, don't use the URL of the whole webpage; but, instead, right click directly on the photo. Then click on "properties". Highlight the photo URL then right click that. Click on "copy". Now you have a copy of the photo URL on your clipboard.

Now, go to the Slippertalk thread you want to insert the photo into. Open it and scroll down to where you want the photo to appear. Place your curser at that spot. Then, left click the little icon at the top of the text box that has a little mountain silouette with a yellow sky. A new box will open up. Clear away the text that shows up inside the box (http://). Now, move your curser to the box and right click...then, click on "paste". The photo URL will now appear in the box. Click "OK". Now the entire photo URL will appear in your post, exactly where you originally left the curser set before you clicked on the icon at the top. When you submit that post, it will open with a copy of the photo, right in the body of your text in your post.

Angela, I have only a few months experience with fischeri. I just got one about 6 months ago in a trade and I'm still trying to figure out it's culture. Right now, I think I'm giving it WAY too much light. Going to move it to Phal light. I keep it wet by watering often. I don't sit it in a puddle. It's growing; but, not fast. I need another year to assess my skills with this species. Good luck with your plant!


----------



## abax (Jun 6, 2016)

Thank you John. Mine is so small I'm going to have lots
of time to figure out how to grow it well. I have mine in
approximately Phal. light. You'll do well; you always do.


----------

